# Boosted1991



## Boosted1991 (Dec 22, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/568357/1


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
THAT IS SEXY AS HELL, MAN!
Where are the headlights from?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome
we had a discussion on your car a while back
glad to see you made it over here


----------



## Boosted1991 (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh yeah good bad talk ?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Arnt those the BMW E36 headlights? correct me if im wrong


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...i dont think you need that big of a FMIC, but it looks good nonetheless


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes those are BMW e36 lights, I have seen them put into 3rd gen maximas but never a SE-R. Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Woogie (Jan 17, 2005)

the car isn't that great lookin, but it's definately got a cool setup.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Woogie said:


> the car isn't that great lookin, but it's definately got a cool setup.


thats how it should be, speed def b4 looks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WTF! were did my post go! who deleted it!?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> WTF! were did my post go! who deleted it!?


I think jus some1 saved you A$$


----------

